# Tongue Pictures!



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

Post picture of your horses sticking their tongues out!

Its not that good but heres Casper


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Here's my old lease horse, Zeus.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

HATES BATH TIME!!! Gillian... you totally win on this one! hahaha!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Gotta love this tongue...

:shock:

BTW, this has NOT been photoshop'd as some people might think.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

wow they way that last photo was taken it makes his body look HUGE. crazy tongue too!


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

Phoenix sticks his tongue out all the time!


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

haha. I love these tongue threads. Here's my mare. This was while we were trying to take my senior pictures. lol


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

you know if my horse did that during senior pictures lol i think it'd be my favorite! especially if i looked like i had some of my personality into the photo as well as my horse's lol i love tongue photos. just wish my horses had their tongues out more often


----------



## O So (Aug 21, 2010)

This is the only tongue pic of O So! He is just learning what a bit is!


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

The pics are great!

Here is my Paint gelding last weekend during our Holiday photo shoot.


I think he had just about enough...
BAH Humbug!


----------



## O So (Aug 21, 2010)

RadHenry09 said:


> The pics are great!
> 
> Here is my Paint gelding last weekend during our Holiday photo shoot.
> 
> ...



Now that is cute!!


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## pctrider (Nov 14, 2010)

My daughters horse


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

haha this is great. 
heres mine, theyre not too good but its all i have lol 
first horse is Toby, one of the old guys at my yard.
second is my cousins horse flash, spoiling a nice picture of her & him lol
andd the last one i know isnt a horse, but i couldnt resist. Desmond :')


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

lilkitty90 said:


> wow they way that last photo was taken it makes his body look HUGE. crazy tongue too!




...he is huge. Or as I like to say ... "Husky"


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

He was sticking his tongue out at one of the other hoeses and wiggling it, it's one of the strangest things I've ever seen a horse do/


----------



## Seifur (Apr 24, 2010)

kim_angel said:


> Gotta love this tongue...
> 
> :shock:
> 
> BTW, this has NOT been photoshop'd as some people might think.


Bhwahaha gotta love tongue pictures! :lol:

here's mine!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Took this one last night with the cell so not great quality. He is so... funny whenever he gets licking my hands he starts sticking his tongue out like he tasted something nasty but he will go right back to licking them!


----------

